# Schwinn White Touch-up Paint?



## Aaron65 (May 5, 2018)

Hello,

I'm new here but not new to old bikes; my current count is 19, including a Bicentennial Sting-Ray I picked up last week in Ann Arbor.  It has some paint scuffs and dings I'd like to touch up, being that it's white and they're quite noticeable.  Does anyone have a good color recommendation for touch-up paint that would be a close match for 1976 Schwinn white?  Thanks!

Aaron


----------



## GTs58 (May 5, 2018)

Trying to match the existing color won't be real easy with an off the shelf paint. Even if you had some of the original paint that bike was shot with, it wouldn't match. I would clean up the largest piece like the chain guard and take it to Home Depot. Have them scan it and mix up a small can of Rustoleum's higher quality oil base quick dry enamel and go from there. Five bucks invested in a pint and that beats the Sting Ray's paint seller's insane prices.
 Believe it or not, a Corvette owner did this for some touch up paint on his repainted White C-3 and the color was a dead on match. He painted his new mirror housings.


----------



## Aaron65 (May 5, 2018)

Perfect...thank you!


----------

